# Merged Dont Blink/Could Starbury be next move out for rebuilding Knicks?



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*dont blink*

You may miss him..yes Nate Robinson..Appparantly the Knicks are so high on him they are looking to unload marbury as they feel he works best in a half court set and is not an uptempo guy..





> This week, a Western Conference team executive and a player agent each independently said that the Knicks wanted to move Marbury.
> 
> "There's a desire for that to happen," said the agent, who requested anonymity because he did not want to jeopardize future dealings with the Knicks.
> 
> There are no signs that Thomas has put any proposals on the table, but executives around the league say they will not be surprised if Marbury is offered in the weeks ahead.





> This week, Thomas acquired a potential successor, the 5-foot, 9-inch Nate Robinson. The Suns took Robinson with the 21st pick in the draft, then traded him to the Knicks, along with Quentin Richardson, for Kurt Thomas. Knicks officials are exuberant about Robinson's potential. A product of the University of Washington, Robinson is quick (he set a state record in the 110-meter hurdles in high school ), can dunk with both hands and is built like a linebacker. In fact, he was a two-way player in high school and spent a year in Washington's football program as a cornerback before deciding to concentrate on basketball


.




> The Knicks also like Robinson's confidence and poise. Although Robinson might not be ready to step into an N.B.A. lineup immediately, the Knicks could groom him for the job while using Jamal Crawford, who played point guard for most of his career, as the starter if they trade Marbury.Crawford and Robinson are viewed as good fits for a running team. Marbury, despite his quickness, is viewed as a half-court guard who is reluctant to push the tempo.





> In Channing Frye, taken eighth in the draft, Thomas got a mobile big man who can spread defenses and run the floor. In Robinson, he got perhaps the fastest player in the draft. In Richardson, he got a 25-year-old shooter who has experience in an up-tempo offense


.



> When he arrived in December 2003, Thomas said the goal was to win immediately. But this week, he said that the debilitating injuries to Houston forced him to re-evaluate.
> 
> "Our team is going to be totally different than the team you saw play its last game," Thomas said.


Any guesses ontrade possibilities for Marbury??


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: dont blink*

As I said before, I love Nate, but he's not going to be a good starter in this league. His whole college game revolved around using his supreme athetism to get to the basket and finish. At 5'6, its unfortunate that he's not going to be able to get results from going to the basket and throwing his body around. He's going to struggle with that part of his game. And because he never relied on his shot, its not that good.

They should look to unload Marbury to a team like Atlanta for a package including Al Harrington.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: dont blink*



krsticfan325 said:


> As I said before, I love Nate, but he's not going to be a good starter in this league. His whole college game revolved around using his supreme athetism to get to the basket and finish. At 5'6, its unfortunate that he's not going to be able to get results from going to the basket and throwing his body around. He's going to struggle with that part of his game. And because he never relied on his shot, its not that good.
> 
> They should look to unload Marbury to a team like Atlanta for a package including Al Harrington.


Marbury makes more than the top 4 players on atlanta combined....they are a difficult trading partner as the have no big contracts to move..maybe a 3 way somehow


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Could Starbury be next move out for rebuilding Knicks?*

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/02/sports/basketball/02knicks.html



> A vision of the Knicks' future began to take shape this week when the team acquired four players and created a new framework for the "younger and more athletic model that Isiah Thomas touts almost daily.
> 
> Thomas, the team president, for the first time this week admitted that the Knicks were in a rebuilding mode. He has traded one veteran (Kurt Thomas), might waive another (Allan Houston) and will unload two players with huge contracts (Tim Thomas and Penny Hardaway) by next summer.
> 
> ...





> Once deemed untouchable by Thomas, Marbury no longer wears that mantle.
> 
> In April, after the Knicks completed a 33-49 season, Thomas was asked if he would trade Marbury.
> 
> ...





> Although Robinson might not be ready to step into an N.B.A. lineup immediately, the Knicks could groom him for the job while using Jamal Crawford, who played point guard for most of his career, as the starter if they trade Marbury.
> 
> Crawford and Robinson are viewed as good fits for a running team. Marbury, despite his quickness, is viewed as a half-court guard who is reluctant to push the tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Could Starbury be next move out for rebuilding Knicks?*

I would love to try to make a 3 team deal and somehow end up with Jamaal Magloire. He would shore up any potential problems we could have at the Center position. He would be one player that I would try to get if we had the chance.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nate robinson won't be starting for us, and Starbury isn't going anywhere without a solid solid return. The guy is dominant at the pointguard position. He will literally take the tony parkers of this league to school and really can get his own no matter where we are. We need some really solid return for a guy like this despite his flaws.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Nate robinson won't be starting for us, and Starbury isn't going anywhere without a solid solid return. The guy is dominant at the pointguard position. He will literally take the tony parkers of this league to school and really can get his own no matter where we are. We need some really solid return for a guy like this despite his flaws.


BFK,there is no doubt that Marbury takes guys like Tony Parker and Steve Nash to school..But thats part of the problem..It doesnt mame the team better...

I dont think Marburys value around the league is high enough to justify a sign and trade where we het real value back..


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

maybe marbuary gets moved, but i dont see nate starting


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

clien said:


> maybe marbuary gets moved, but i dont see nate starting


agreed..no way nate starts..jc would be our point guard


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You guys make a lot of*

speculation considering no one has seen Nate play against NBA types. Maybe the pro game is more his style. It ain't like JC has been overwhelming. A guy that provides consistent energy, effort, and DEFENSE could easily become the starter at pg if he can run the team. There is NOTHING set on this team except Frye at center...at least for now.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: You guys make a lot of*



alphadog said:


> speculation considering no one has seen Nate play against NBA types. Maybe the pro game is more his style. It ain't like JC has been overwhelming. A guy that provides consistent energy, effort, and DEFENSE could easily become the starter at pg if he can run the team. There is NOTHING set on this team except Frye at center...at least for now.


I agree with you 100%...there is no certaintees right now with the Knicks, I don't even think Frye is our definite starter at Center, he just is definitely going to be a part of the team this year. I have no problem with Nate starting the season at PG as long as he is ready to play. If we traded Marbury, which I have to see to believe right now, I would name JC our starting PG unless Nate shows us something special in camp and at summer league. But in reality alphadog you are right, we have no guarantees on our team right now with our players being here or playing or starting at certain positions.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You guys make a lot of*



alphadog said:


> speculation considering no one has seen Nate play against NBA types. Maybe the pro game is more his style. It ain't like JC has been overwhelming. A guy that provides consistent energy, effort, and DEFENSE could easily become the starter at pg if he can run the team. There is NOTHING set on this team except Frye at center...at least for now.


isn't frye just as untested as nate against nba types ?

crawford is a quality starting point guard iin the nbaof this i am sure ...as a starter at point guard over the last few years he's been pretty good. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/splits?statsId=3407&sYear=2003&sType=4

in 2002-03 

as a starting pg 

in 32.4 min. crawford avg.16 points 6 assists 43.9% from the field 38.3% from 3

in 2003-04 he was the starting pg for oct. and nov., in dec. he moved to sg.

at the end of nov. he was avg. 14.5 points 5.2 assists in 30 min a game after 14 games. shooting .412 from the field shooting .400 from 3 

thats a nice size sample of 45 games in which he played pretty decently ...in his team won more when he started at point guard 13-18 when he started at pg in 2002-03, 17-34 in the games he didn't. 4-10 in the games he started at pg ...19-49 in which he didn't, for a total of .377 when he starts at pg as opposed to .302 the rest of the time. it may be a case of horrible vs...not quite as bad, but its something to think about , he is a point guard who happens to be tall enough to play sg much more than 2 who can pass .


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dgkf...*

Don't be another one of these guys who relay on statistics to prove a players worth. As I have said many times here...they are a TOOL that should not be used in totality while evaluating. JC has had some good stats...some not so. Where he has been bad (without question) is his decision making; especially at critical times. His D has not been good either. JC's shot selection makes Stark's look great.

Truth.....JC at 215 this year? You must have some good drugs. He'll be lucky to be a real 195...and that I'd gladly take for a one year gain. It would be bigger than Rip and Miller...both good defenders. It's good to be hopeful but non productive to be in fantasy land.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Dgkf...*



alphadog said:


> Don't be another one of these guys who relay on statistics to prove a players worth. As I have said many times here...they are a TOOL that should not be used in totality while evaluating. JC has had some good stats...some not so. Where he has been bad (without question) is his decision making; especially at critical times. His D has not been good either. JC's shot selection makes Stark's look great.
> 
> Truth.....JC at 215 this year? You must have some good drugs. He'll be lucky to be a real 195...and that I'd gladly take for a one year gain. It would be bigger than Rip and Miller...both good defenders. It's good to be hopeful but non productive to be in fantasy land.


the bottom line wasn't his personal stats when he started but the team's bottom line...the bulls actually won more with him as a starting point guard....you say crawford hasn't been overwhelming as a point guard.

but as a knick he hasn't had an extended stretch as a point guard...as a bull he wasn't overwhelming either but he was pretty good . he can handle the job and handle it well...as a knick towards the end of the past season when he was given the reins more at pg he showed he could play point guard well for the knicks too. but it was/is a small sample, so i showed a bigger one.

also his decision making is almost always in talking about his shot selection(in the sense of too many outside shots considering his penetration ability) , not his passing and ability to run a team...people question it , but he really gives such talk no basis...as a point guard his assist to to. ratio is very good ...he simply doesn't make many mistakes with the ball when he isn't looking for his shot.

his defense as a point guard in my opinion is better for a number of reasons ...but saying it ...is just saying it. I generally like to back up my assertions with some sort of statistical fact .

you may not like it but i find it better than for instance your statement of nate not being tested, so we shouldn't really have much faith in him and then placing frye in a position of starting when he really has not been tested any more than nate has...

that being said all things being equal i'd still rather have marbury as the point guard on the knicks and crawford coming off the bench. my main point of contention is a possible min. crunch for all parties concerned especially if nate is a difference make with his ability to play backup point guard.

and the idea of 215 might be much but he has weighed as much as 195 before , when he came back from acl surgery a few years ago he put on over 20 lbs during rehab through some aggressive weight training ...but he's a naturally scrawny guy with narrow shoulders he doesn't seem to be able to keep the weight as well most would like..add to that he was alot slower with that weight defensively(although that was in part due to the knee brace), he has been slowly losing that weight over the past 3 seasons, despite the fact he appears quite strong. he should be able to get back to 195-200 range hopefully this time he retains his quickness.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Atlanta is to stupid to get a quality PG they did'nt need Marvin they have Childress and Josh Smith to play the 2 &3 both who look like they will be good starters, they should of taken Paul.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

cant post insider articles here ...i'll summize according to chad ford.

thomas has been the most active GM in the nba since 7/1 the 2 deals that are most notable, that he is offering.

marbury and tim thomas for dalembert, mashburn, ollie and mckie is a deal Zeke has offered.

deal 2 marbury for delk, collier and al harrington

ford says Zeke's goal is to sign either swift or antione walker with the MLE and trade sweetney for kwame brown.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> cant post insider articles here ...i'll summize according to chad ford.
> 
> thomas has been the most active GM in the nba since 7/1 the 2 deals that are most notable, that he is offering.
> 
> ...



Stop making me trust chad ford!!! Dunno about Sweets for Kwame. Kwame has a serious head condition, before I hear anymore of that JO bs, JO ALWAYS deliverd in practice. The same way Darko does.

With Toine or swift it is pick your poison. Might as well go with swift as he is more tradeable but if you're in win now mode you have to get Toine.


----------

